# Smallest Salt water beginner fish



## Pearl2011

What is the smallest salt water fish for ten gallon or less? And which ones could be kept without a heater?


----------



## MetalArm3

I would look at LiveAquaria for fish and coral information. They have a really nice lay out and a credible resource. A ten gallon is quite small for SW but is very much possible. If you a beginner I would recommend something a bit larger if space allows for it. That makes it easier to keep water chemistry on balance. A heater is a must unless you live in a warm tropical place all year round (78F +). I would also recommend a controller on the heater in case of failure for such a small rank. 

Nano Fish


----------



## redchigh

as a jumping off point, I'd recommend a really small damsel fish and a TON of live rock.. Of course, I'm not a reefer- this is only based on my own plans and what I've read...

maybe a yellowtail damsel?


----------



## Reefing Madness

MetalArm3 said:


> I would look at LiveAquaria for fish and coral information. They have a really nice lay out and a credible resource. A ten gallon is quite small for SW but is very much possible. If you a beginner I would recommend something a bit larger if space allows for it. That makes it easier to keep water chemistry on balance. A heater is a must unless you live in a warm tropical place all year round (78F +). I would also recommend a controller on the heater in case of failure for such a small rank.
> 
> Nano Fish


Totally agree.


----------



## Pearl2011

Metal, does rain for most of the year count as tropical? o.o
I've looked at live aquaria, quite a bit actually. I love there gobies! Caralina is my fav.


----------



## Pearl2011

Are any of these I should avoid?

Blennies:
Harptail
Tail Spot
Two Spot
Barnacle
White

Cardinal Fish:
Orange lined
Long Spined

Dartfish:
Firefish
Helfrichi Fire fish
Purple fire fish

Jawfish:
Yellow head

Gobies:
Neon Blue
Green clown
Brown Clown (+1 for rhymes!)
Yellow Clown
Green Banded
Citrinis Clown
Cave Transparent
Red Striped
Black Clown
Neon 
Red Spotted
Orange Stripe Pawn
Orange Spotted
Wheelers Shrimp
Jaguar
Court Jester
Hectors
Red Head
Catalina <3
Hi fin red banded
Swales Swiss Guard


Wrasses:
Yellow Banded Possum
Tanakas Pygmy Wrasse
White Banded Possum

Inverts: (I <3 Starfish!)
Banded Coral Shrimp
Gold Banded Coral Shrimp
Blood Red Fire shrimp
Nerite Snails
Blue and Pink Seastar
Blue Texedo Urchin
Brittle Star. Fancy
Bumble Bee Snail
Camel Shrimp
Electric Blue Hermit Crab
Electric Orange Hermit Crab
Feather Duster
Hawaiian Feather Duster
Peppermint Shrimp
Pin Cushion Urchin
Pom Pom Crab
Sand Sifting Sea Star
Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp
Serpent Sea Star
Sexy Anemone Shrimp
Spiny Star Astrea
Tank Bred Aspista Eating Shrimp
Tank bred Aspista Eating Shrimp Candy Cane
Turban Snail
Zebra Turbo Snail

Yikes!!! That is long!! Sorry peeps! *blush*


----------



## Reefing Madness

Couple of watch outs.
Firefish are known to be jumpers, so a lid would be advisable.
In a 10g, if you plan on getting a Coral Banded Shrimp, that will be the only shrimp in that tank, as they will probably go after other shrimp. 
Stay away from Camel Shrimp as they are unpredictable with corals.


----------



## Pearl2011

Yay! My list is now narrowed down  I'm going to skip dartfish

Thanks reef! Your so helpful with saltwater tanks.


----------



## wake49

Watch your temp with the Catalina, they prefer chillier waters. If you live somewhere that gets warm in the summer and don't want to invest in a chilller, I would skip this fish.

Also, if you want the sexy shrimp, he will eat any starfish you put in the tank. Same thing with the camel shrimp. I had a camel shrimp completely devour a sandsifting starfish in a week. He then devoured my serpent starfish.


----------



## onefish2fish

wake49 said:


> Watch your temp with the Catalina, they prefer chillier waters. If you live somewhere that gets warm in the summer and don't want to invest in a chilller, I would skip this fish.
> 
> Also, if you want the sexy shrimp, he will eat any starfish you put in the tank. Same thing with the camel shrimp. I had a camel shrimp completely devour a sandsifting starfish in a week. He then devoured my serpent starfish.


are you sure your not thinking of a harlequin shrimp?

def. need cool waters for the catalina goby, and i think i would also avoid all blennies and starfish. i dont think either will find enough food in this size tank and slowly starve out.

your going to want a heater and/or chiller ( depending your location ) to keep your temps steady. temps usually drop at night and in only say 8 gallons of water ( live rock displaces water ) thats going to be a large temp swing on a daily basis.


----------



## Pearl2011

Then I'll use a heater, just wondering if I could skip it. Our summers can be pretty warm and aren't chillers expensive? Are inverts or fish easier to take care of? Are there any starfish I could keep? I post a new updated list once I'm done writing it out.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Most Star Fish get rather big. Red Star Fish, Marble Star Fish, yoiu may be ok with those as they don't get that big.. You won't need a chiller, just a heater. If in summer your tank gets warmer, run a cooling fan across the surface of the water, this will keep the tank much cooler. Inverts are just as tough to keep as fish, if not tougher. The fish don't mind Nitrates, Inverts don't like them high, say over 40, which would be on the high side. And you have to watch Calcium a bit more than if you were just keeping fish.


----------



## Pearl2011

If I do open top aquarium, will gobies jump out and will the sea star climb out? 
Had a bad experience with a betta jumping out. And the lid was duct taped on. Stupid fish.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Gobies shouldn't jump out unless chased. Starfish will stay in the water, along with Snails. I haven't used a lid on my tank in well over 10 years. Only things I lose is when they get chased to the point of jumping.


----------



## Pearl2011

Good, that saves me 20$ on a lid  
I'm so getting a goby, there are gorgeous. What other types of fish could I get? Nerite snails because I can get them at most LFS. I think. Hernit crabs?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Pearl2011 said:


> Good, that saves me 20$ on a lid
> I'm so getting a goby, there are gorgeous. What other types of fish could I get? Nerite snails because I can get them at most LFS. I think. Hernit crabs?


Blennies:
Harptail
Tail Spot
Two Spot
Barnacle
White

Cardinal Fish:
Orange lined
Long Spined

Dartfish:
Firefish
Helfrichi Fire fish
Purple fire fish

Jawfish:
Yellow head

Gobies:
Neon Blue
Green clown
Brown Clown (+1 for rhymes!)
Yellow Clown
Green Banded
Citrinis Clown
Cave Transparent
Red Striped
Black Clown
Neon 
Red Spotted
Orange Stripe Pawn
Orange Spotted
Wheelers Shrimp
Jaguar
Court Jester
Hectors
Red Head
Catalina <3
Hi fin red banded
Swales Swiss Guard


Wrasses:
Yellow Banded Possum
Tanakas Pygmy Wrasse
White Banded Possum

Inverts: (I <3 Starfish!)
Banded Coral Shrimp
Gold Banded Coral Shrimp
Blood Red Fire shrimp
Nerite Snails
Blue and Pink Seastar
Blue Texedo Urchin
Brittle Star. Fancy
Bumble Bee Snail
Camel Shrimp
Electric Blue Hermit Crab
Electric Orange Hermit Crab
Feather Duster
Hawaiian Feather Duster
Peppermint Shrimp
Pin Cushion Urchin
Pom Pom Crab
Sand Sifting Sea Star
Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp
Serpent Sea Star
Sexy Anemone Shrimp
Spiny Star Astrea
Tank Bred Aspista Eating Shrimp
Tank bred Aspista Eating Shrimp Candy Cane
Turban Snail
Zebra Turbo Snail

Yikes!!! That is long!! Sorry peeps! *blush*[/quote]
Quote from first page from Pearl2011


----------



## Pearl2011

Here is the updated list (let me know if any of these jump)
Cardinal Fish:
Orange lined

Gobies:
Neon Blue
Green clown
Yellow Clown
Green Banded
Citrinis Clown
Cave Transparent
Red Striped
Neon 
Red Spotted
Orange Stripe Pawn
Orange Spotted
Wheelers Shrimp
Court Jester
Hectors

Inverts: (I <3 Starfish!)
Banded Coral Shrimp
Gold Banded Coral Shrimp
Blood Red Fire shrimp
Nerite Snails
Blue and Pink Seastar
Blue Texedo Urchin
Bumble Bee Snail
Electric Blue Hermit Crab
Electric Orange Hermit Crab
Feather Duster
Hawaiian Feather Duster
Peppermint Shrimp
Pom Pom Crab
Sand Sifting Sea Star
Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp
Serpent Sea Star
Spiny Star Astrea
Tank Bred Aspista Eating Shrimp
Tank bred Aspista Eating Shrimp Candy Cane
Turban Snail
Zebra Turbo Snail

Do cardinal fish need schools? I thought I read that once.


----------



## Reefing Madness

You don't have to get the Cardinals in a school.
List looks good. No jumpers there that I'm aware of. ....
I stand corrected. Orange Spot Goby is a jumper


----------



## Pearl2011

YES!! No jumping fish!! No more duct tape on fish tank lids!! <--- Looks worse then you would think.
For the hermit crabs are those the same ones under the light in a pet store? I guessing there different, but thought I might as well ask. And if they get algae on there shells that is okay, right?
For the light is a 20w desk lamp enough? It is pretty bright for a 20w.

EDIT: Is it better to start off with fish only then add live rock? Or start with FOWLR? And what the heck is live sand? Is it just sand that has been sitting in the day and has bacteria on it do I have to buy it live live rock?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Orange Spot Goby is a jumper, my bad.
Hermits crabs, there are so many different kinds to get. But, what do yoiu mean by under the light at the LFS? The hermits yoiu should get are the ones that are in the SW tanks with the SW fish. ?
20w light will be fine for a FOWLR, little low on light, but it will work.


----------



## Pearl2011

Never mind the hermit question, just realized that it doesn't make sense at all. *facepalm*
What kind of filter should I get? Would an Aquaclear, say, 15 be enough? Doesn't take up swimming space like a canister does.


----------



## Reefing Madness

You don't need a mechanical filter in a SW tank. But if you do get one, you can use it for Carbon once in awhile or GFO.


----------



## Pearl2011

Do I even need a filter with live rock? And what does GFO stand for? Are there any live rock that are better then others? I heard Fiji is more porous so would you need less?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Doesn't matter which type of LR you get. Rule of thumb is 1lb per gallon. No, you do not need a filter using LR.
GFO stands for Granular Feric Oxide. Used to remove phosphates.


----------



## Pearl2011

Really? Sweet!! One less thing I need! Should I have a bubbler so there water movement? And would playsand work? Although I dont know how that would look in a reef tank . . . white IMO would prob look the best.
I like how the neon blue is bred in captivity, but there all so gorgeous! Is a 75w heater too much? That the smallest I have, not counting the 25w. And I have a 150w which is too big.
Well, B-Day is in 2 months, but last year my mom wasn't too big on the idea of a 20 gallon long. And now I have a 25


----------



## Reefing Madness

No bubbler, this will create slat creep on your tank and drive you absolutely crazy. No play sand either. To many silicates, this will cause water issues. 75w heater is fine. For substrate you'll be looking for Live Sand or Crushed Coral X-fine, or an Aragonite.
Fish & Aquarium Supplies: Marine Substrates, Sand, Crushed Coral, Live Sand


----------



## Pearl2011

So the only plug in is a light? One cord? That is less then I have on my betta tank o.o No complaints. 
Would 20lbs of sand be enough? Its natures ocean #1 Atlantic coral sand. 
And how would I control salinity? If it evaporates the salinity will increase and could that harm fish? Should I just top off, then change the water? And what type of salt? (heard table salt is good )


----------



## Reefing Madness

#1-Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhikers on Live Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way you go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.
#2-Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter) Which is really not necessary.
#3-Multiple Power heads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph power heads.
#4-Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volume. Unless your tank is under 30g, in which case you can do 10% water changes a week to rid the system of detrius. But, you'll have to watch the water parameters close, if things go haywire, you'll have to do more water changes.
#5-Saltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Test for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium.
#6-Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish.
#7-Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need one
#8-Rubber kitchen gloves
#9-Fish net
#10-Two, clean, never used before, 5-gallon buckets
#11-Aquarium thermometer, digital being the best.
#12-Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock.
#13-Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank.
#14-Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water.
#15-Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tank
#16-Heater rated for your size tank.
#17-Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt. Instant Ocean is the cheap Salt that beginners and Advanced use alike.
#18-Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate. There is also a Digital Meter that is way advanced if you have the cash.
#19-Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, or GFO and such)
#20-Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed coral. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep.


----------



## Pearl2011

1) Does the kind of rock matter?
2) Is a power head the same as a filter?
3) Why do you need gloves?
4) How long would a package of salt last for a 10g doing 30% water changes?
5) Is the kind of thermometers really important?

Sorry for all the quetions!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Pearl2011 said:


> 1) Does the kind of rock matter?
> 2) Is a power head the same as a filter?
> No, a filter returns water at the surface. A powerhead moves water all around.
> 3) Why do you need gloves?
> Some do'nt like getting body oils in the water.
> 4) How long would a package of salt last for a 10g doing 30% water changes?
> 30% water every month? Or every week? Either way, a 50 gallon bag of Instant Ocean would last a long time for you.
> 5) Is the kind of thermometers really important?
> Well, yes and no. Some of the crappy digitals are 2-3 degrees off. The mercury ones are the most accurate. I don't like the mercury ones, if one of my fish wacked it, it would be very messy in there.
> 
> Sorry for all the quetions!


:-D


----------



## Pearl2011

So that is what a power head is . . . been wondering that since I got my ten gallon with goldfish.
My BFF had a thermometer that she knocked of the glass when she was cleaning the tank, the red stuff was on everthing. Theres this plastic one (really good) that we both have. I've dropped it on cement so many times and it hasn't cracked. Got a suction cup one that doesn't leave rust marks on the glass now.
Do I need to change 30% every week or is 20% better?? Seems weird a tank with no filter . . .


----------



## Reefing Madness

10% - 15% weekly changes when not using a Skimmer. You kinda monitor your water parameters. If you don't need to change it, don't. With the correct set up, some don't change their water at all, or long periods in between before they do. I go 3-4 months, just to change out the Trace Elements.


----------



## Pearl2011

15%? Wow . . . this is actually starting to look easier then my ten gallon betta tank.
And when you top off is it with fresh water or salt water? Because if the salt doesn't evaporate then wouldn't you be making it more salty?


----------



## Reefing Madness

You are absoutely correct, top offs are done using just FW.


----------



## Pearl2011

OMG when I just tried to log-in I typed powerhead2011 instead of pearl2011. I iz such a nut case.
For live rock, should I get 5 pound of live rock and 5 pound of dead rock? Or all live rock? And are hitch hikers good? I think it would be cool to have all the little critters but I'm not sure if they are good. I know flat worms you don't want, but if a starfish or shrimp tagged along would that be fine? 
Is 20lbs of sand enough? And Do citrinis clown gobies need cooler water? I feel so bad picking your brains for all this, thank you! :-D


----------



## Reefing Madness

The rock would all be your decision. Live Rock does have some neat hitch hickers, not all bad. There are some none keepers thatpeople just don't want to deal with. IE- Fireworms, Aiptasia. But the feather dusters, sea stars and most other things are great to have. Plus side, all the organisms that come with it. Down side, some of the organisms that come with it. Aiptasia can be eaten by Peppermint Shrimp, so those are not a huge problem to deal with, some shrimp though, once they figrure out you feed the tank, will stop eatin the critters they are supposed to.
As for the Citrinis Goby, yes they do require cooler temps, but they are right at the edge of what we keep our tanks at anyways. They require form 72-78, and most SW tanks should be kept at 76-82. So, technically you can keep yoiur tank between 76-78 and not have a problem with them or the other fish yoiu plan on keeping. Your heater will probably only come on at night, and keeping a cpu fan blowing across the surface of your tank will keep it cooler.


----------



## Pearl2011

Ya then I'd get live rock. Any kind that is better then others or had more/less hitch hikers? Is there a downside to combinig the diff types? Craigslist seems to have some, but is getting it 'fresh' a better deal, like straight from the ocean? 
Thank you so much reef!


----------



## Reefing Madness

If you wish to mix and match it doesn't matter. Getting it straight from the ocean would be a feat in itself. Most have laws preventing it from being done. There are some that color up differently than the others, like Deep Tonga Branch, compared to just Figi Rock.


----------



## Pearl2011

Reefing Madness said:


> If you wish to mix and match it doesn't matter. Getting it straight from the ocean would be a feat in itself. Most have laws preventing it from being done. There are some that color up differently than the others, like Deep Tonga Branch, compared to just Figi Rock.


I know what I'm doing next summer. If there is seaweed on it could I collect it? Does it matter if the parameters are diff?
I have about 10lbs of rock from a freshwater rive, are these okay to use? And how porous should the rocks be? Do you always get hitchhikers and what is the most common type? I am hoping I will get some when I set it up.
I told my mom this idea and she didn't seem to against it. Score!!
1 for me . . . 136,289,547 for mom >.<


----------



## Reefing Madness

Seaweed. Welp, don't believe I've heard of anyone collecting that before. I suppose you could, if it were warm water seaweed.
Normal Hitchhickers are:
Bristle Worms
Feather Dusters
Tube Worms
Asterina Starfish
PODS- Amphipods
Spaghetti Worms
Possible Hermits or Crabs
Possible small corals


----------



## Pearl2011

Corals hitch hike? I am really liking salt water. You don't just get pest snails as a hitch hikers 

Are all those good? Off the top of my head the good are:
Sea Star
Feather Duster
Snails
Shrimp
Coral
Hermits/Crabs

Bad:
Flatworms


Thats all I can think of. Haven't much research on that ATM. Been busy shopping. Fun.

I'm leaning to red spotted, red lines and green clown gobys and tank bred neon blue gobies. They are so eye catching. Are there any gobies that camouflage really well?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Some snails, some of anything to be frank about it, yoiu just never know what your going to get. Even Bristle Worms play their roll in helping maintain the tank.
Live Rock Hitch Hikers


----------



## Pearl2011

I was actually reading that site when I checked to see if there was a new post here. Those worms are weird looking. Which I like. 
Well, I hope I'll get good stuff, but you know how that will end up *crazed smile*
Will 20lbs of sand be enough? I am going with some kind of goby for sure, and I'll decide on the inverts after the fish. I cant beleive how little the gobies are! Adorable!!
My mom likes the pert about not as many water changes and not as many plug-ins.  I is one happy girl right now!

I'l finish reading tomorow, have to go. And my BFF joined, her UN is Briecheese2414.


----------



## Reefing Madness

20lbs will be more than enough sand.


----------



## Pearl2011

So 'only' 15$ for substrate. Do bad its not like play sand. 

I'm going to a pet stroe that sells marine fish and coral and stuff next week end, going to buy FW plants while I'm there but will check out the salt water section while I'm there. 
Back to researching!


----------



## Reefing Madness

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pearl2011

So many worms! Decided to go in order, leavin all the stuff I think I want till the end. Why do I torture myself like that??


----------



## Pearl2011

And another question, if I do get a hitch hiker that are predatory or dangerous, how should I treat it? Sell it saying that this creature can cause harm? Or use the clove oil method? I would rather to never ever have to do the clove oil, as I hate killing something because it is not wanted. So putting it in its own container until I find a suitable place for it the best option? 
Then again I could always filet them . . .


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ummmm, filet them, ah, yea thats what I was thinking:shock: J/K. Yea remove the lil bugger, and alot of people wiill throw them into their sumps or see if the LFS is looking for free take ins. But most do the bye-bye method.


----------



## Pearl2011

I'll def try the LFS and Craigslist first. I cant kill something just because. Its hard enough doing that do a fish that is suffering. 
Since I am such a noob, on Craigslist would you expect the person to pay for it or would you give it away for free? 
LOL, my dad would love the filet part.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Me, I'd give it to anyone looking for that strange stuff.


----------



## Pearl2011

But what about the stuff no one wants?? Could ou feed it to bettas? I know that sounds wierd, but I rather it die for a reason then just kill it.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Never tried feeding it to FW fish. I know Triggers will eat the bad crabs and stuff.


----------



## Pearl2011

Well since people fed goldfish to saltwater fish it was worth asking  
Anyway, almost done reading that website. I'm a fast reader but that site has a lot of info and links. And now I want a SW tank even more. 
Could you keep two diff types of goby together?? There are a couple a absolutely love!!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yes, Gobys are pretty peaceful critters.


----------



## Pearl2011

Should I add them both at the same time or get one, then QT the next in my 3.5. That is the biggest QT I have. Should you QT inverts in there too? Or will they carry diseases?


----------



## Reefing Madness

I've never QTd inverts. Bu you could qt both Gobys at the same time and add.


----------



## Pearl2011

I dont know if it is diff for SW or not, but could you just add the first batch in to the aquarium?? The 3.5 I think might be set up as a QT for the 25. If I use it for a QT for the fish should I put live rock in it? Or just do water changes often? And do you always get hitchhikers?
And I think I'm going to do red spotted goby and green banded goby. 
Now for the inverts . . .


----------



## Reefing Madness

The QT is up to you. I've never put anything in QT. Always into the DT. But from others point of view, you should QT them even in the beginning, because it they do carry something, it can stay in the DT. Then technically have to go without fish for a period of time. You don't need any substrate or live rock in qt. You can run the little mechanical filters on those, and just add a fe pieces of pvc for the fish to hide in.


----------



## Pearl2011

DT is main tank, right? So the gobies don't get QT, but if they are sick do I dose the whole tank or put them in a QT? No QT for inverts either. So I only really need the one tank. I wouldn't want more then 2 fish anyway.
So for inverts I have:
Banded Coral Shrimp
Gold Banded Coral shrimp
Blood red coral shrimp
nerite snails
blue tuxedo urchin
Brittle Star
Bumble bee snial
Elec. blue hermit crab
Elec. orange hermit crab
Feather duster
Hawaiian feather duster
Peppermint shrimp
Pom pom crab
Sexy Shrimp
Spiny Star astrea
Scarlet skunk cleaning star
Tank bred aspista eating shrimp
Turban snail
Zebra turbo snail

Are any of these not reef safe? Or will try to eat the fish or other inverts? And do they all eat coraline algae?? I'd like to try and cover the back in it like some people have done.


----------



## 42572

just wondering,(not getting a saltwater tank, just wondering about it)what size tank do clownfish need?


----------



## Reefing Madness

20g should be the smallest, but because they don't do much in the line of swimming out of a certain area, most put em in a 10g.


----------



## 42572

cool, I've always loved clownfish;D


----------



## Pearl2011

Some say 10g, but I agree with 20g or more. They were one of my ideas for the 10g, but I thought they grew to big. I belive they get 6 inches (?). And you cant fit an anemone in a ten gallon either, which I think would complete the picture.


----------



## Pearl2011

Reef beat me to it! Atleast I got something right


----------



## Reefing Madness

WOW, thats alot of stuff for a 10g tank. Unless you plan on just putting one of each in there. Aiptasia eating shrimp are Peppermint Shrimp.
DT is main tank, and Gobies are not inverts. If the fish get sick, yes you would either have to move em to QT, becaues most medications don't sit well with corals or inverts.
Your only going to be able to put one Coral Banded Shrimp in there, uless its a mated pair, or else they will kill each other. Also, if yoiu plan on putting a Coral Banded Shrimp in a 10g tank, I would not put any other Shrimp in there, or they will get killed also. Larger systems can handle the both of them because of space, but the lil shrimp doesn't have many spaces to hide in a small system. Brittel Star = 10", to big for a 10g tank. And i think that all your choices are Reef safe. But once you have all those critters in there, you aren't going to have any room for Corals.


----------



## Pearl2011

hahaha! Im not putting them all in there! That just the list of inverts that I'm considering  I would no way put all that stuff in there:shock: There would be more fish then water ROFL
Just doing what I did with the fish narrow it down until I find the ones I like most.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Oops, my bad.


----------



## Pearl2011

LOLz!! It was actually pretty funny 
Trust me, that makes more sense then I do. A lot more.


----------



## Pearl2011

Just went to a fish store and it was flippin awesome!!! I brought my freind and she got 2 fish, I got a plant and we both got duckweed and amazon frogbit!!! The guys there know so much!! Then tank full of coral was gorgeous! He gave me and her a few awesome tips for FW. The 20g tanks full of killifish, guppies, tetras where amazing! He had 50 fish in one tank. It was so cool!!


----------

